# "Real Fender Tweed" covering source, not extactly an amp question.



## prairietelecaster (Oct 25, 2006)

Any sources of Fender Tweed cloth but in an unsized/unsealed condition? I'm not thinking in terms of covering amps, but making things like guitar straps and accessories that don't need coated tweed. I'm already aware of sources of the usual sealed/coated cloth. Could the existing coated stuff be "laundered" to soften it up?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

When you say sealed are you meaning "lacquered"? You can buy it from SteamCo Music by the yard, its like 6 feet wide and untreated by lacquer. They are based in Canada so shipping is easy and pretty quick.


----------



## prairietelecaster (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks, I'll look there again. I thought they only carried "coated". I'll email them and ask.


----------

